# Uber has been paying me on Wednesdays now, same with you?



## gbZack (Oct 7, 2015)

So i noticed this a couple weeks back, I've been receiving my weekly payments on Wednesdays....1 day earlier really helps sometimes, was wondering why they never emailed about the change and if anyone else was receiving early payments as well?


----------



## Annapolis Ghostrider (Aug 21, 2015)

yeah


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

same


----------



## little132 (Nov 7, 2015)

Same


----------



## Liam Danborough (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine varies. If I get the email summary of my pay on Monday, then I get paid on Weds. If I get the summary on Tuesday, I get paid on Thursday. Weird. I got my pay summary today, so I'm pretty sure I'll get paid on Thursday this week.


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

Not today(?) why- last six weeks on Wednesday's


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Today is veterans day so banks closed to process the payment today


----------



## Uber's Goober (Sep 16, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Today is veterans day so banks closed to process the payment today


Oh very good point- thanks


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

So no banks open no pay? Wow which i had checked before going off on uber support


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Thanks for 411 didn't find anything on Uber people earlier so thought it was just me


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Today is veterans day so banks closed to process the payment today


So one question if that were the case why would my lyft deposit go through and not uber just wanted to know?


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Very very good question.....my lyft did as well go through but not uber....wish lyft had more riders in cleveland!


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Uber support emailed me back with a sorry for the confusion but the statement u saw on tuesday this week your money will be deposited on the 17th what the f!#$ that is a week of no pay.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Uber support emailed me back with a sorry for the confusion but the statement u saw on tuesday this week your money will be deposited on the 17th what the f!#$ that is a week of no pay.


So are they paying us every other week now or are they trying to hold back a week??


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Dude they have live chat now and no it was a type error on there part you should have it by tomorrow.


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Dude they have live chat now and no it was a type error on there part you should have it by tomorrow.


Banks are closed today.. we won't get it until Friday. Not the end of the world.. but still kinda of a pain.


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

Today's a holiday didn't get deposit today


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Banks are not what make a tranfer go through it is the federal reserve and i am sure they are open tomorrow else uou wouldn't have got your lyft pay today


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

rld0220 said:


> Banks are closed today.. we won't get it until Friday. Not the end of the world.. but still kinda of a pain.


Did you notice that Lyft managed to pay us on time as usual, so why Uber could not do the same.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Dude they have live chat now


Point me to the live chat link please.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Dude they have live chat now and no it was a type error on there part you should have it by tomorrow.


Uber live chat support is just as random as the email support. Depending on the CSR you get they may solve your problem, or they may just spout canned responses not relevant to your issue.


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Something,something technical issue. Chat told me sometimes Wednesday sometimes Friday and sometimes i get a reach around after being f&!$!


It used to be every Thursday but for the past 2 weeks they were copying Lyft and pay the same day as lyft, we were surprised and then today.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

andaas said:


> Uber live chat support is just as random as the email support. Depending on the CSR you get they may solve your problem, or they may just spout canned responses not relevant to your issue.


My fav is canned responses followed by a 'disconnect' (CSR too impatient to wait) followed by re-typing everything to the same CSR with slightly different fake Americanized name followed by more canned responses


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

MrBear said:


> Today is veterans day so banks closed to process the payment today


Oh! that explains it.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

I hope I don't get hit with ezpass toll re-bill... Just bought holiday airline tix so today's pay was going to the credit card. Not trying to accrue overdraft fees @&$!


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Just like the justice system it not much but its what we got for now. Marvin if that's really his. name was alot more informative then his emailing support friends. Its just likr customer support it takes a few tries to get the one that will answer your question.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Maybe they will put a call center soon lol


----------



## noshodee (Nov 2, 2015)

Banks do not have to be open to receive direct deposits.


----------



## wspanic33 (Nov 3, 2015)

I did not receive Lyft pay like some of you, hmmmm.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

You have got to see this and tell me what


----------



## rld0220 (Oct 1, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> View attachment 17816
> You have got to see this and tell me what


That would be pretty cool.. Never seen that though.


----------



## Mims Athome (Oct 24, 2015)

My pay deposits on Wednesdays too.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I usually get mine at 11pm est on Tuesday nights.. Didn't get it last night. Or this morning.


----------



## Sparky1111 (Nov 12, 2015)

I didn't get paid either nor did I get the pay statement email. When I emailed support, they told me it was processed and should be in my account on the 17th! How does that make sense? We skip a week now? They have no problem emailed and spamming us with leases, new cars, porking us with a 15.00 phone fee to force us to use sprint which I'm sure they get kickbacks from. Not to mention the referral emails for both drivers and riders. Change our pay? Zero communication. How can they shit on people the way they do?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

My pay just landed so others should get theirs soon as well.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> My pay just landed so others should get theirs soon as well.


What state?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Florida


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Cool, thanks, Maryland here, same time zone, so maybe it hits soon.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use the blue bird amex account so my pay is always early, usually Tuesday 11pm.. So I'd expect normal banks to make the funds available around your normal times


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

The past 4 weeks it has hit Tuesday night between 10:30-11:30PM. Prior to then, it was usually right @ Midnight Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Mine was Tuesday 11/10


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

There were a few times in July, when it still came through as Raizer (sp?) that it didn't hit until 9 or so AM on Thursday. 
I use a Federal credit union.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

UBERBUS_LA said:


> Mine was Tuesday 11/10


State and type of financial institution?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Yea my SunTrust account would have it on Thursday morning about 7am.. With amex it was always tuesday 11pm


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

baadbobby said:


> State and type of financial institution?


LA, CA and citibank


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Still not there, hopefully it posts at some point. No biggie to have it running a little behind, but the not knowing sucks. I'm glad I don't have any e-payments scheduled today. Good night all, and thanks, first time poster, long time creeper. Lmao


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Didn't see mine as of yet if anyone gets there in Florida please let me know


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Which bank do you use?


----------



## GioB (Sep 30, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> View attachment 17816
> You have got to see this and tell me what


The information in your screenshot is for UberTaxi folks only.


----------



## MackTruck3873 (Nov 12, 2015)

I still have not received my pay also. I'm out of Miami. I Bank with Chase.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

TD is mine


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

The way my bank explained it was because yesterday was a holiday nothing would go through until after 11 pm tonight. lyft went through because it was there before Tuesday at 11pm then got email s saying pay wouldn't be deposited until 5 pm Thursday.


----------



## MackTruck3873 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks. Ill ask Chase if this is the case with them also.


----------



## rina (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in Georgia n I have not received mines either smh


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

This is wrong they don't drive worried about there check why should we have to.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

MackTruck3873 said:


> Thanks. Ill ask Chase if this is the case with them also.


Let me know please thanks


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I didn't receive my pay today from uber. I received my Lyft pay.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

I got the Lyft pay yesterday


----------



## rina (Jul 20, 2015)

I emailed uber support n they replied their sorry and I should receive it Thursday-Tuesday. I'm confused


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I got an uber reply that said I'll receive it on the 17th.
Wonder what's going on? I depend on that money and being paid on time and now I can see the Pay isn't dependable


----------



## rina (Jul 20, 2015)

It has been until now. I didn't receive that email but I'm going to the office bc this is bs!! First they cutting pay now they don't wanna pay smh


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Me to. You can't get a decent answer.


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes i will report this to the bbb because in all those contracts they want me to read nothing there about 2 weeks for your check or switching up payday with no notice bs


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

Don't waste your time with the BBB, it's a scam too.


----------



## Luis777 (Jul 26, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> Yes i will report this to the bbb because in all those contracts they want me to read nothing there about 2 weeks for your check or switching up payday with no notice bs


I just got my pay right now! Usually 2am it's just a little behind..


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have not been paid, I'm kind of scared..


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Where r u?


----------



## rina (Jul 20, 2015)

They just emailed saying if I don't receive by Tuesday than email them again smh


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Finally got mine


----------



## rina (Jul 20, 2015)

Just got mine too smh


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Weird


----------



## Janissa Gullett (Oct 20, 2015)

Thank you all that posted it makes feel so not alone.


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

N


Janissa Gullett said:


> Where r u?


 NC....just got it right now!


----------



## Meggers04 (Aug 20, 2015)

Just got it now!!!


----------



## MackTruck3873 (Nov 12, 2015)

My check just hit my account at 7am Should be soon for you all.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Mine came in sometime between 3AM-6:45AM this morning. Greater Maryland, I use a Federal credit union.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Can't really blame Uber on this.. In my experience holidays always cause a delay with direct deposits for the majority of folks out there. But it should arrive soon.. Frustrating as hell tho right?


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

Janissa Gullett said:


> So one question if that were the case why would my lyft deposit go through and not uber just wanted to know?


It's a lot simpler than people think. Lyft's intentions towards paying drivers on time is better than Uber's are. It's just that black and white this time. No need to get philosophical about it, the proof is in the pudding (or the bank statement, in this case).


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

superise said:


> Did you notice that Lyft managed to pay us on time as usual, so why Uber could not do the same.


It's not a question of "could not", but rather, "WOULD NOT".


----------



## superise (Oct 14, 2015)

have_several said:


> It's not a question of "could not", but rather, "WOULD NOT".


It looks like it was hit and miss for some people with Lyft and Uber.


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

Banks don't shut their servers down for holidays.


----------



## have_several (Nov 11, 2015)

superise said:


> It looks like it was hit and miss for some people with Lyft and Uber.


Certainly


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

gbZack said:


> So i noticed this a couple weeks back, I've been receiving my weekly payments on Wednesdays....1 day earlier really helps sometimes, was wondering why they never emailed about the change and if anyone else was receiving early payments as well?


me to


----------



## Kochina (Nov 6, 2015)

It has always been we'd for me I started last month....


----------



## That Uber Driver (Sep 14, 2015)

gbZack said:


> So i noticed this a couple weeks back, I've been receiving my weekly payments on Wednesdays....1 day earlier really helps sometimes, was wondering why they never emailed about the change and if anyone else was receiving early payments as well?


Yes, and the reason for the pay a day earlier is that Uber is using a different bank now.


----------



## Jace (Nov 14, 2015)

gbZack said:


> So i noticed this a couple weeks back, I've been receiving my weekly payments on Wednesdays....1 day earlier really helps sometimes, was wondering why they never emailed about the change and if anyone else was receiving early payments as well?


My payments have been alternating between Wed and Thur for about a month now. No more email a day prior telling me that my "pay is on the way". I just plan for a Thur payday and roll with it.


----------



## yfbsofla (Nov 16, 2015)

MrBear said:


> Today is veterans day so banks closed to process the payment today


Lyft paid on Wednesday so bank closure was not an issue for them. Uber just stiffing its drivers as usual.


----------



## yfbsofla (Nov 16, 2015)

andaas said:


> Uber live chat support is just as random as the email support. Depending on the CSR you get they may solve your problem, or they may just spout canned responses not relevant to your issue.


So true. It's like they see key words and just pick a pre-made response. A waste of time.


----------

